# PSU fan not moving



## rohit18rs (Apr 1, 2014)

Got a NEW PSU Corsair VS550. I noticed that the fan is not moving. What could be the problem!!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 2, 2014)

Check if your VS series has some power saving feature. Newer GS (which was around long time ago) did the same, maybe Corsair implemented something similar.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

Maybe its not hot enough. Run prime or play a game in simple terms stress the PSU and then check after 15 mins if the fan is rotating or not!


----------

